# Nat Fet



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Evening ladies,

i am looking to start a Nat FET this month 

but my problem is that   has turned up today day21 which is normally 28-30 cycle
and i am now worried that i won beable to go head now.

i am hoping that someone one would beable to helping me on this.

i have rang the clinic and they said that they would ring back (still waiting) 

Sam xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi jaynee,

Sorry you have'nt had a reply.How have you got on?I'm also doing a nat FET at the end of this month.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you luck


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Still smiling and marielou,

thank you for your replies.thankfully things are going to plan and i start testing next Friday    fingers crossed 4th time lucky ( last go ).

*still smiling* are you doing a totally Nat cycle like myself?     
*
marielou*am i right that you go your BFP from a fet was it Nat or med?

once again thanks for your replies.

Sam xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep,totally au naturel.I must admit i'm a bit nervous about not using pessaries but i'm going to trust my body,i've got no reason to believe 
i have a progesterone issue so i'd rather go without.My consultant is in favour of completely natural so we'll see 

How have you found things?How many frosties do you have?

V.welcome for reply by the way,would have got back to you sooner had i have noticed your post.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

still smiling,

I'm the same as you,feeling really nervous about not being on any drugs so we will be crossing every thing  .

i have 4 frosties so hopefully we will be able to have 3 put back.

but it just seems funny as we don't have to go to the clinic at all until ET how about you?

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaynee - Yes, my current tummy passenger is a result of natural FET - totally natural, no drugs at all not even pessaries which was really hard to get my head around after having so many pessaries and drugs with my son!  

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Yep bit scary but consultant said there is'nt any evidence to support pessaries one way or another and are just to rule out the possibility of you being the 1 in 100 that needs extra support which all my previous tests have ruled out.I suppose i might wonder if it does'nt work but then i'd wonder what went wrong anyway,it's the nature of the game is'nt it?Trial and error.

I've got to call my clinic on day one and start scans on day 9 which is way too early for me as i ovulate on day 18/19.If,as i suspect,nothing is happening on day 9 i'll go back in another 5 or 6 days to check progress.I have'nt been told the drill thereafter.I've got 4 frosties,1 grade 1 and the others grade 2.No difference in grade 1 or two they said but in that case why different grades in the first place?!!!!!Providing they thaw[not looking forward to that suspense]i'll have 2 transferred.My clinic thaw them 1 at a time until they have two worth transferring.Same with your's?

How have you got on so far?If you are'nt being scanned how do they know womb lining etc?Are you doing ovulation tests or anything?In short,how are you going about it all?!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

MInd if I join you?

 I should be having natural FET this week. Had been going to clinic every second day for bloods only. Was told on Friday that embies will be defrosted on Monday, than et Tuesday, which will be day 15 of a 26 day cycle. 

still smiling, Marielou, jaynee - same as you. No pessaries either. Hoping body does its job.


mrsmac
x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Mrsmac - you are more than welcome,    for et on Tuesday  

Stillsmiling - i am doing ovulation sticks.

girls I'm starting to get a bit worried as unlike you i don't have to go to the clinic until the day of ET,
so which means i have no scans or bloods taken, have you heard of anyone else doing it this way.

                       

for us girls.

Sam x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi girls,
mind if I join in? 
I'm having nat FET this month. 

jaynee-I'm using ovulation sticks and am also not attending my clinic until the day as far as i'm aware. (not that they tell you much!)
I think i just ring the clinic when i have my surge and then they do the transfer 48hrs ish later. (As long as it's not a thursday or Friday, which of course it's slooking like there's a good chance that that's when it's going to be and then it could be another month! What if it's Thursday or Friday every month!!!) Anyway sort to rant it's just sooo stressful isn't it. That's before the next stumbling block of whether our 4 little emmbies will survive.   Anyway I think that different clinics just do it different ways.
I'm having the pessaries but only because that's what i requested as ibled early on my previous two treatments. 

Goodluck to everyon else. fingerscrossed for us all.  

Babyplease!!xxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Jaynee,

I'm a bit of a novice at all this to be honest hun,not sure how other clinics do it.
I suppose the best guess would be that they have had enough success doing it that way?It does'nt do them any favours to have dodgy statistics.I think you might just have to take a leap of faith on this one.Sorry,know you need better advice  
Sorry,should go back and read but am on 'reply' so can't see..when are you expecting to transfer?Think i'm going to be 1st wk in march.


Mrsmac,babyplease..Hi ladies!!You absolutely must join us,we can all have breakdowns together!xxxxx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Jaynee, mrsmac, still smiling, babyplease!!,
Do you mind if I join you? I am also doing non medicated FET this month, shoould have ET on March 23rd but will confirm that this coming Wednesday.  My doctor monitors ovulation via scan and urine samples that I have to collect on day 13 and 14 of the cycle (this coming Tuesday and Wednesday).  I am really concerned about my embies, they thaw them all together, as I have 3 frozen embies, I hope that at least 2 survive the thaw.  
Good luck to you and      we get BFPs on our FETs.
Gabi xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

morning girls,

i hope you all had a good weekend,

will i had my surge this morning   and phoned the clinic and it looks like ET will be on Thursday   just   that my 4     make it   

             

Sam x

gabi - of course you can join us


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Sam,thanks for welcoming me here.
this is good news!!! Good luck on Thursday, hope your embies are all strong and survive the thaw.  I am     and     that all works out well for you!
Hi to FET cycle buddies, hope you have a good week.
Gabi x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Jaynee,

Ooh how exciting!!!!!! Your frosties will be fine hun,they have my prayers!
My clinic do one at a time until they have the right amount.In principle it all amounts to the same,i doubt the 1st 2 will be the 'ones'.What grade are yours?[have i asked that already?!].Think i have,sorry.Hard to remember after reading all those posts!

Hi Gabi,

Welcome hun.Am expecting my period in next few days so my transfer will be april now,bit behind you.

xxxxxxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Bit quiet here! Where did you all go ladies?

Jaynee,Anything to report?

Everyone else.......someone must have some news?


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

stilsmiling, I know that Sam (Jaynee) and I are posting in the thread of March FET, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181421.msg2894986#msg2894986
How are you doing? My ET is not confirmed yet as my lining is still to thin and no sign of ovulation yet.
Gabi x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh i'm a bit slow are'nt i then!!!Thought you'd all gone to the moon to buy babies.
I'll catch up with you all on there then xxxxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

still smiling - yeah come on over  

sam x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

stillsmiling - if you want to chat on here thats fine with me   

sam x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Jaynee,

Oh thats so nice hun,thanks.Have just been a bit quiet as still waiting for AF to show so nothing to report yet as such.Bit strange really because even though i need AF to come i don't really want it to?Maybe its because i've actually been quite indifferent to whole infertility thing for past month or so and am not looking forward to having to think about it again.
Even thought about leaving it for another month but that defeats the object.Think i'm also worried about the thaw and once we have used the frosties the way i will feel about having no 'fall back' if that makes sense.Oh the dramas ......

How are you?


----------

